

Chromebook Pixel - Jagat
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=chromebook_pixel_wifi

======
gcb0
google really wants to lock you(r data) up.

32/64gb on a notebook! Not a single USB3 port!

but at least "1 TB of Google Drive Cloud Storage for 3 years*"

for the same price i can get a macbook or lenovo and install debian. thank you
for trying, google.

the only thing this has better than a $499 acer is the screen.

